# Spoo breeder recommendations in PA/MD/NY/OH/WV?



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi!

I live in northwest PA and am just starting to gather info and do my homework on adding a spoo puppy to our family. I know an important part of due diligence is asking other poodle owners for breeder recommendations. 

I would love a red or a brown puppy. I would prefer to be within driving distance of the breeder I choose. Any and all opinions welcome! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Just for fun I searched 'pennsylvania poodle breeders' in Google maps.

It came up with more than I would have thought.  

Also, I believe there's breeders in Southern Ontario down fairly near Lake Erie.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:hello:You might need to gas up your car to travel some, but Farleys D Standard Poodles in PA (Pittsburgh area) breeds red spoos. Terry (the breeder) is a member of this forum. If you contact him, I'm sure he can help guide you.
Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard
You might also contact the Apricot Red Poodle Club.
Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club
To cast a wider net, the Poodle Club of America
Breeder Referral - Poodle Club of America
Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

Good luck!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Terry has a pretty exciting litter coming up, I believe the colours should be anywhere from cream to light red in the litter but if I were you I'd definitely shoot him an email to see what he has available! If he doesn't have anything right for you I'm sure he knows someone with the perfect pup ^_^


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

For brown, Saratoga is in Maryland.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Some breeders in the general area I'd recommend you research:
Beauciel near Baltimore
Unique near Philadelphia
Apacchi near Philadelphia
Farleys D near Pittsburgh

Any of these breeders would be happy to refer you to other reputable breeders if they don't have puppies in your timeframe. When I was looking for my poodle, I received great advice from Joan and Gail at Unique and Terry at Farleys D. My Katie is from Cindy at Beauciel and I'm already thinking about a second spoo from her.

This thread has good information about breeders in the same general area.

Also, if you haven't check already, look at the PCA site for the breeder referral and / or contact person person for your area.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

There's also Maryland Standard Poodles
Maryland Standard Poodles

And if you willing to drive to Fredericksburg Virginia there's Luminary, my breeder of choice for my next Spoo pup
Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies

If you want to go a bit north to Ontario there is
Ethically raised, genetically tested, stunning Standard Poodles - Arreau Red Standard Poodles 
She's also a member here.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> For brown, Saratoga is in Maryland.


Saratoga is in Charlotte North Carolina. Unless there's another. Saratoga does have a 5 month black pup from there last litter.
Saratoga Standards


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I got both of my spoos from Family Affair Standards. Some people are turned off by the bible verses on their website. My experience has been nothing but good. It is run by a mother and her two adult daughters and their husbands. 
Max is 13 months and Maddie is 10 weeks.

She has puppies on the ground right now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Saratoga is in Charlotte North Carolina. Unless there's another. Saratoga does have a 5 month black pup from there last litter.
> Saratoga Standards


Yes, brain fart, sorry - I've had a lot of those lately!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yes, brain fart, sorry - I've had a lot of those lately!


Ha. No problem. I've been known to be a bit "gassy" from the neck up to so....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a great link for all looking to purchase a poodle (or any breed) in the US.

American Kennel Club - Breeder Referral Search


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

THANK YOU all for the great recommendations, links and input! So appreciated!

I am going through ALL of them now.

One question, though, regarding Farley's... I did find them on the web and Pittsburgh is within an easy driving distance to me... but I noticed that their website (unless they have a different one now?) appears to be quite outdated... last update was 2007, I believe? I did email them, though, no response yet. I was beginning to think they no longer were breeding standards?

But someone mentioned that they post here - can you please tell me their user name? Maybe I should PM them?

THANK YOU all again -- please keep that input coming! 

Lynn


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiskers said:


> THANK YOU all for the great recommendations, links and input! So appreciated!
> 
> I am going through ALL of them now.
> 
> ...


They go by farleysd here on the forum. Terry posts quit often. I talked to him a few weeks ago and he said he knows their site is old but they had some computer mishap and they're not real savvy when it comes to computers but they're working it. Definitely email or PM them. Terry should get back to you pretty quickly. At least he did when I contacted him


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> For brown, Saratoga is in Maryland.


CM,

Thanks for your post. I did some searching and found a "Saratoga" breeder in Charlotte, NC. Is that the one you meant? The pups do look gorgeous! But dang, Maryland is driveable for me (and my sister lives there - extra bonus!) ... but NC ... argh, not so much!!! ;o)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiskers said:


> CM,
> 
> Thanks for your post. I did some searching and found a "Saratoga" breeder in Charlotte, NC. Is that the one you meant? The pups do look gorgeous! But dang, Maryland is driveable for me (and my sister lives there - extra bonus!) ... but NC ... argh, not so much!!! ;o)


Yup that's the one. http://saratogastandards.com/ If your sister can put you up for a night or two that might make it doable. But yeah, it's a long trip for you.

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiskers said:


> CM,
> 
> Thanks for your post. I did some searching and found a "Saratoga" breeder in Charlotte, NC. Is that the one you meant? The pups do look gorgeous! But dang, Maryland is driveable for me (and my sister lives there - extra bonus!) ... but NC ... argh, not so much!!! ;o)


Yes, my mistake on the location!


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Yup that's the one. Saratoga Standards If your sister can put you up for a night or two that might make it doable. But yeah, it's a long trip for you.
> 
> Rick


Yeah... I'm in PA, sis is in MD... Saratoga's is in Charlotte, NC. About a 10 hour drive from PA! Yiiiikes. (But they do look like GORGEOUS pups!!!)


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> They go by farleysd here on the forum. Terry posts quit often. I talked to him a few weeks ago and he said he knows their site is old but they had some computer mishap and they're not real savvy when it comes to computers but they're working it. Definitely email or PM them. Terry should get back to you pretty quickly. At least he did when I contacted him


I heard from Farley's today! Very nice message. But... it looks like all he is expecting right now are apricots... and I have my heart set on a brown or red (preferably brown!) 

Gender doesn't matter to me... but health, temperament and color do! I hope that doesn't sound terribly frivolous!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tiskers said:


> Yeah... I'm in PA, sis is in MD... Saratoga's is in Charlotte, NC. About a 10 hour drive from PA! Yiiiikes. (But they do look like GORGEOUS pups!!!)


Might be worth the drive... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Tiskers, terry is most definitely still activey showing and breeding. He finishe the first apcitot bitch Gr.Ch this year which is just one of many firsts he has accomplished in this colour! Give him time to email you back and if it's been more than a week or two PM me.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

There's also peppersb on this forum. You might want to send her a PM. She's going to be breeding for the first time. I don't know what her time frame is and she's in Philly. Who knows, it might work out.

Rick


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> There's also peppersb on this forum. You might want to send her a PM. She's going to be breeding for the first time. I don't know what her time frame is and she's in Philly. Who knows, it might work out.
> 
> Rick



Thanks Rick. I am planning to breed Cammie next time she goes into heat. That will probably be in November or December. So puppies in January or February, ready to go to new homes in March or April. Most people looking now don't want to wait that long, but anyone who is interested can certainly feel free to contact me.

The stud is a gorgeous silver AKC champion who is on the smaller side (23 inches, about 40 pounds). Cammie is cream and definitely on the smaller side (21.5 inches, 33 pounds). This is my first litter, but I am partnering with the stud's owner who is an experienced small-scale poodle breeder who shows AKC. I feel very fortunate to be working with such a fabulous breeder. We are expecting the puppies to be cream, white, blue (an elegant dark gray) and silver.

For more information including photos, health testing and links to pedigrees, please see the puppies page at Small Standard Poodles.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I like this Breeder - Amandi's Standard Poodles Website - AKC registered, Champion sired.
Not sure if she has the colors you want though (but she does get some gorgeous Partis)... but, no harm in asking!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't know where this breeder is, but just noticed this add on the Poodle Variety website -

Mad Canyons Poodles has a Standard brown male puppy born 12/11/12. Sire: GCh. Wildrose Bar-None Most Wanted, Dam: Mad Canyons Scahletts Miss Prissy. All health testing done. Can be shown or used in performance. Looks like his sire. Would be a wonderful pet companion, very loving and friendly. GCh. Mad Canyons Rhett Butler CDX RAE9 is Prissy’s brother. Please contact Madelon L. Bradshaw email: [email protected] or cell: 817-994-1891.


----------



## derfnoslen (Jun 25, 2013)

*Good Breeder*

Here is the breeder I am going through.

Standard Poodle Puppies For Sale Ohio | Poodle Puppy Breeder OH


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiskers, I just got an email from Beauciel Standard Poodles just north of Baltimore. She says she's planning a litter of browns in the very near future and she also has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, looking for a home. Here's a link to their site. Home

Hope this helps
Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Beauciel Standard Poodles just north of Baltimore.


I find Cindy to be an outstanding poodle person and encourage the OP to reach out to her. She's very involved with PCA rescue and really "gives back to the breed.":thumb:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Rick and Chagall's Mom: Thanks for the info about the Beauciel puppies. I am surprised that she still has 3 left. I just forwarded this info to someone who was interested in Cammie's litter--not sure if they are still looking, but maybe. (I was hoping to have a spring/summer litter, but now waiting for what will probably be an early 2014 litter.)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

peppersb said:


> Rick and Chagall's Mom: Thanks for the info about the Beauciel puppies. I am surprised that she still has 3 left.


Sorry you couldn't make it down to PCA this year where you could have met her! The real "surprise" will be an infinitely good one for those lucky enough to get one of her pups.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

I have nothing but good things to say about Cindy and my Beauciel pup. In fact, if Katie were a little older, I'd be sending an application for one of the planned brown pups myself


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

derfnoslen said:


> Here is the breeder I am going through.
> 
> Standard Poodle Puppies For Sale Ohio | Poodle Puppy Breeder OH


I would have a hard time going through a breeder who also breeds "doodles" --- at least that's just me.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

peppersb said:


> Rick and Chagall's Mom: Thanks for the info about the Beauciel puppies. I am surprised that she still has 3 left. I just forwarded this info to someone who was interested in Cammie's litter--not sure if they are still looking, but maybe. (I was hoping to have a spring/summer litter, but now waiting for what will probably be an early 2014 litter.)


Never know, maybe the breeder is being picky as to who they sell to, also. The poodles look beautiful.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Never know, maybe the breeder is being picky as to who they sell to, also. The poodles look beautiful.


Or maybe she had a couple of people back out. Who knows.


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Rick and Chagall's Mom: Thanks for the info about the Beauciel puppies. I am surprised that she still has 3 left. I just forwarded this info to someone who was interested in Cammie's litter--not sure if they are still looking, but maybe. (I was hoping to have a spring/summer litter, but now waiting for what will probably be an early 2014 litter.)


I have been traveling and am just home and catching up on this thread. Thank you for all who have replied, all comments welcome! Please keep them coming! 

Don't understand this post, though? Beauciel has 3 pups left? I have been in touch with her (inquiry email) and she never mentioned this? Am I misunderstanding the post? THANK YOU!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Tiskers said:


> I have been traveling and am just home and catching up on this thread. Thank you for all who have replied, all comments welcome! Please keep them coming!
> 
> Don't understand this post, though? Beauciel has 3 pups left? I have been in touch with her (inquiry email) and she never mentioned this? Am I misunderstanding the post? THANK YOU!


Tiskers: I was responding to Rick's post #27 in which he said that Beauciel "has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, looking for a home."


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Tiskers: I was responding to Rick's post #27 in which he said that Beauciel "has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, looking for a home."


Oh my, I see that now! I saw it earlier, too, but I guess it didn't "stick with me" cuz the babies aren't brown!!! THANK YOU for refreshing my (apparently ailing!) memory!!! ;o)


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Tiskers, I just got an email from Beauciel Standard Poodles just north of Baltimore. She says she's planning a litter of browns in the very near future and she also has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, looking for a home. Here's a link to their site. Home
> 
> Hope this helps
> Rick


I love the little cream girl in the "Hey! That's MY Bottom" stack....!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, they are good looking pups.


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Yeah, they are good looking pups.


They are indeed!!! And maybe it's silly or frivolous and I'm missing an awesome opportunity and will KICK myself later... but heart is kinda set on brown or red!!! :beauty:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiskers said:


> They are indeed!!! And maybe it's silly or frivolous and I'm missing an awesome opportunity and will KICK myself later... but heart is kinda set on brown or red!!! :beauty:


Hey, you like what you like right?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just putting this out there. My breeder, Luminary, just had a litter from her standard Velvet. She had 4 pups, one brown and three blacks. She has one black female left. hope this helps anyone looking in the mid Atlantic area.

Rick


----------

